# Χάρρυ Κλυνν Τρελλός για δέσιμο ο Χατζηλάστιχος



## Theseus (Oct 24, 2011)

What does χατζηλάστιχος mean? Does it mean that Harry Klynn in the film(?) για δέσιμο was a kind of Houdini? Probably sounds totally wrong to a Greek and misses the point, hence the question. Help needed--definitely the last entry on χατζη-. Thanks.


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2011)

As I know nothing about this, here's my contribution:


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 24, 2011)

I don't know the film but I guess it is a humorous mixture of the prefix Xatzi as an intensifier and the fact that he is the rubber boy or elusive or even very agile or sth like that. 

Τρελός για δέσιμο means that he should wear a straitjacket.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 24, 2011)

As I already said in the other Hadji-thread, I think that it was bon-viveur Zachos Chatziphotiou who was mocked as Χατζηλάστιχος.

As cited in the above Greek wiki article, Ο Ζάχος Χατζηφωτίου έγινε ευρύτερα γνωστός από το τηλεοπτικό πεντάλεπτο κοινωνικής κριτικής και ως κοσμικογράφος [...] έγινε γνωστός από την εκπομπή "Το πεντάλεπτο του Ζάχου Χατζηφωτίου".. This was in the late 70s.

In this blog, I found the following about this, Harry Klynn's first satirical LP:

«ΓΙΑ ΔΕΣΙΜΟ» (COLUMBIA 70868) 

Ο πρώτος από μια σειρά χρυσών και πλατινένιων δίσκων του κορυφαίου σατιρικού καλλιτέχνη, που έγραψε τη δική του ιστορία στο χώρο. [...]

Στο «Για δέσιμο» συναντάμε την *πρώιμη φάση της εξάρτησης του Έλληνα από την τηλεόραση *(με το πασίγνωστο «Τελεβιζιόν»), τον συνήθη τρόπο με τον οποίον εκτελεί τα «συζυγικά καθήκοντα» (το αμίμητο «Κούλα - Χαράλαμπε») και φυσικά τον ένα και μοναδικό «Χαράλαμπο Τραμπάκουλα», η παρουσία του οποίου κατά την προσωπική μου άποψη είναι «όλα τα λεφτά» σε κάθε δίσκο του Χάρρυ Κλυνν. [...]​
If you listen to the lyrics, I think you will notice that Harry Klynn presents this type, Χατζηλάστιχος, as a television and "high society" star of the times.

However, the wiki article is not 100% correct. The truth is, "Zachos" was already known in high society Athenian circles in the 60s, when he was married to one of the two big rival Greek movie stars of the 60s, Tzeni Karezi (the other one was, of course, Aliki Vougiouklaki).

Therefore, I don't know if this was an inspiration of Harry Klynn's or a byname given to Z.Ch. at the time of his marriage to Karezi (maybe by Vougiouklaki fans), but I remember my mother calling him "Χατζηλάστιχος" at the time. Or maybe I just got it wrong at the time...

Ζάχος Χατζηφωτίου, 1980


----------



## daeman (Oct 24, 2011)

I think Dr7x has nailed it because the descriptive lyrics, the sarcastic tone and the time period this satirical song appeared all corroborate his explanation.
I wonder if the expression "μέση-λάστιχο" describing sycophants has anything to do with the particular derisive nickname.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 25, 2011)

Ο τιτανοτεράστιος Χατζηφωτίου!


----------

